# new Babies :)



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

My 4th litter.

Dad choc tan, mum choc tan, both carrying some sort of c-dilute (either c or ch) and seemingly also pied carrier.
I wonder if there will be curly babies. I know dad carries a recessive curly-gene, so the mother (his sister) might as well.









3 days old, skin pigment coming in and 1 or 2 look pied.
if sexed correctly, 3.4, but I'm not good at this, so time will tell ^^


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Love curly babies so will be interesting to see if any of them are, seeing these and how tiny and sweet they are makes me really impatient for my next litter to be on it's way!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice chubby little piggies! Congratulations!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh wow! To think I'm still just recovering from my first and you're already on your fourth.  (my moving around all summer has not helped) I'm excited to see how these guys turn out! Looks like some interesting markings already!


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

thanks guys  I'm quite excited to have babies again and see them grow up ^^

@Seafolly:
well, what can I say :lol: 
I'm kinda addicted to my mice and having litters 









defo 2 pieds 

for this one I'm thinking girl:








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










atm they look more blackish than choc, but with both parents being choc, they cannot be much else with dark eyes ^^

Mama, obviuosly not very pleased with being photographed ^^


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

They look chocolate to me.


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

I agree with CandyCorn


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm sure, all of them are chocolate.
They are just a tad darker than the last litter.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm really pleased so far.
I need a new buck, and I think 1 or 2 have potential.


























those 2 have a nice amount of colour on their tails and their feet. I hope they don't change much.









almost banded XD









cute, too.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

lovely photos!


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

I absolutly love the choc peid, my opinion is those 2 colors choc/white look amazing together<3 If i had choc/whites i would defo breed for some interesting patterns lol.


----------

